# Converting Aquariums to Vivariums



## Bluewesko (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to this site, so bear with me if this has already been discussed.
I have 125L aquarium, with 2 tube lights in hood, has small vents at the back (top) to allow wires, it's 3ft x 2ft x 1.5ft. Had fish for many years and also have smaller tank but very interested in getting a Bearded Dragon. 
Can my tank been converted safely or will I need to sell and buy a Vivarium?
I understand I will need a UVB Strip light, which I can just pop into the inbuilt attachments, but I'm wondering about the heat lamp, I'm aware that heat may build up (due to glass) so a thermostat is needed. The small vents would allow the wire's through and have some air-flow, so thinking I would need to cage off the heat bulb/lamp. Is this right?

I've already have alot of driftwood so getting up to the light wouldn't be a problem. I've read mixed reviews on coverting tanks but not as detailed as my tank is. Also aware of clipping down the lids, but can I have one normal strip light (daylight) and one UVB or just one UVB. 
Can you get heat strip bulbs? Silly question but just starting out:lol2: 
Confused on what bedding is ideal for Beardies too? As some reviews saying sand isn't good for their digestion but reptile carpet sounds ugly, though if it's best I'd do it. Anyway, any info bad or good would really help, trying to gather as much info before we take the step in getting a Dragon (I'm stay at home Mum) so more than likely it will be out the viv more time than in  
Thanks in advance


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't really help you to much but I honestly would buy another wooden vivariums, you can pick them up for £70 or make them. And a thermostat is a must. Also instead of using sand (risk of impaction) you can use slate, cheaper, and if they poop on it, it's easy to clean as you can just wipe it off

Gemma


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Glass tanks are generally a no, in theory it sounds great but Glass has some major drawbacks compared to a wooden vivarium.

For starters you may have problems getting the required temperatures as glass does not contain the heat very well.
Circulation for the air would also be very bad as all the circulation would be at the top, rather then at the bottom where the beardie lives. Wooden vivs can have vents placed all around for the best and most efficent circulation. Poor circulation may increase the humidity and will also make the air stagnant in the viv.
Lighting will be harder to use aswell as the hood will most likely be too far from the ground, you can build up a basking spot to reach it but this is not good enough as then only that point will have UVB.
And last but not least, most animals do not understand the concept of glass and being placed in a 4 sided glass box can be very stressful for the animal. This is why a lot of people suggest covering 2 or more sides of a glass vivarium.

To sum up? Use the fish tank for a humid species. Geckos and amphibians do really well in glass vivs. Buy a wooden one for the beardie, they do not cost much these days and you will most definately see the benefits


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've kept a bearded lizard in a tank with no special problems- although I did insulate the sides and back with polystyrene during the winter. I kept him on play sand (from Early Learning Centre!:lol2 which is smooth, so it lessens digestive problems, with his food bowl on a piece of slate to keep it away from the sand. For the lid I used the standard Clearseal viv lid, ordered through my petshop. This has ventilation, a sliding glass opening panel and a place to fix the lamp. Although i don't have beardies any more, I use these lids on three of my tanks- two toad tanks and one for my corn snake- and find them very useful.


----------

